# Tried Something New



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

With this morning's milk, I heated up a gallon to 86 degrees and added the appropriate amount of farmhouse cheddar starter. I am hoping for a soft cream cheese. There was no directions on the package as with fromage blanc, but I think it is a thermophelic (sp?) culture - I figure I would just let it set undisturbed for 10-12 hours - and then I would drain it as usual. What do you think will happen with this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Linda,

Your cheese will not set just using the culture alone. You might want to add 2 Tbsp of diluted rennet for a soft cheese. To make diluted rennet add 3 drops of rennet to 1/3c water. You can add it now and then let it set about 6-8 hours or until you get a clean break.

The Farmhouse Cheddar culture is a Mesophilic culture which means it needs lower temps to work 86F-100F. A Thermophilic culture need warmer temps 100F-110F. Since you heated yours to 86F you should be fine 

Christy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

bummer on that rennet notice  I ended up havingto go to the E.R. (gallbladder I guess) and did not add that. It smelled wonderful, but did not set-up you were righ! Smelled wonderful, but it looks like yogurt. Oooh well what is a few mistakes between friends? Thanks Christy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get a chance to add the rennet. I hope you are feeling better. 

You could strain the 'yogurt' if you want to. It will be VERY tart though  Trying new things is part of learning so never say oops, say ah, interesting. :lol

Christy


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Never cease to try.... Silly Puddy was made when a scientist was "trying" to make something else!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry about your gallbladder, (ouch), but the best mistakes are ones that can be eaten. :biggrin


----------

